# Primeval Plastics Struthiomimus



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

I thought I posted on here about an up and coming kit to add to the Prehistoric scenes. I guess I didn't, So...I'll do it now. 
Here is my recent kit sculpted by Matt Manit and casted by Randy Guthrie of Lil' Monsters. A very clean casted and well sculpted kit. A fun one to build. It didn't take me very long and it seems kits take me forever nowadays. If anyone is interested in this kit, give me a PM or email me at [email protected]. I'll give you the low down and any info you might need.
_(I did not post this in the sellers forum 'cause I'm not selling any of these.)_


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Another fantastic kit.Really action oriented.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Beautiful kit, there!


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

That is cool!


----------



## Molemento Pete (Mar 27, 2002)

I got one these about a week or so back, and it is impressive. Dead-on PS sculpt and flawless casting.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

I didn't know dinos played football!! How cool is that!!


Wayne


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Steve that looks Fantastic the color scheme on the struth and well the whole kit is awesome.I will be getting one of these very soon! :thumbsup:


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks guys! I'll pass it on.  

Wayne, 'tis the football season. Go team! :woohoo: 

Pete, I'm glad you got one and that this was your first post!!!! :thumbsup: 

Danny, thanks for the comp. and you better get one while they're still available?!


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Steve.
Just to let you know, I pics of the new retro style instruction sheet on my site now.
http://www.tylisaari.com/prehistoricscenes/kits/addons/struth.html


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Tay 666. I read at the beginning of your thread that the Struthiomimus is sculpted by Matt Manit. Do you know if he ever did an Iguanadon? My son is an avid dino modeler and has been for a long time but has never been able to find one in a largish scale. I think he might have a small one (Kaiyodo?), but I know he would like one in approx. 1/35 or larger.
Chris.


----------



## portland182 (Jul 19, 2003)

Auroranut said:


> Hi Tay 666. I read at the beginning of your thread that the Struthiomimus is sculpted by Matt Manit. Do you know if he ever did an Iguanadon? My son is an avid dino modeler and has been for a long time but has never been able to find one in a largish scale. I think he might have a small one (Kaiyodo?), but I know he would like one in approx. 1/35 or larger.
> Chris.


This is an already finished ebay auction
320215226122
just enter the number in the search pane

Pricey!

Jim


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Jim. I see what you mean!! Actually, he doesn't collect the PS kits. He's after a more museum style Iggy. I'd heard of Matt Manit before and thought he did a more natural one. 
Chris.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

portland182 said:


> This is an already finished ebay auction
> 320215226122
> just enter the number in the search pane
> 
> ...



The one in that auction is also from Steve (Pre-Scenes2)
http://www.tylisaari.com/prehistoricscenes/kits/addons/iggy.html
Sculpted by Jeff Johnson in 1:13 scale.
First run was 10 kits.
Steve is hoping to issue it again soon, if there is enough demand for it.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Auroranut said:


> Hi Tay 666. I read at the beginning of your thread that the Struthiomimus is sculpted by Matt Manit. Do you know if he ever did an Iguanadon? My son is an avid dino modeler and has been for a long time but has never been able to find one in a largish scale. I think he might have a small one (Kaiyodo?), but I know he would like one in approx. 1/35 or larger.
> Chris.


A quick google search leads me to believe Matt did do an Iguanodon in 1:20
http://bucketfoot-al.tripod.com/DinoModels/index.album/ouranosaurus-120-scale?i=16
Here is a page that turned up where one was customized.
So I think with a little searching, you might be able to find pics of the actual kit.
Though I don't know if it would still be in production or not.

You could always email Matt and ask him.
That is his email listed on the Struthiomimus page.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks TAY666, much appreciated. I'll let Scott know.
Chris.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

No problem.

Me. I can't wait for my struthiomimus to come in.
Should be in the mail this week


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Hey guys, giving you an update on the instructions and map. 
They're done now and waiting to go to the printers for copying. 
Working over 100 hours a week doesn't leave one much time to do this stuff. So thanks bearing with me so far and we'll get these sucka's out to all those that got a kit. 
Here's a close up teaser pick: 
http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee265/Pre-Scenes2/InstructionfrontSTRUTH.jpg


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Real nice and really looks like an Aurora Prehistoric Scenes instruction sheet that would have been issued then.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Hey Steve.
Just finished my OOB review of your kit.

http://www.tylisaari.com/prehistoricscenes/kits/addons/struthbox.html

Any PS fans that don't have this one yet, should plan on getting it.
This one is a great piece.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Nice!


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

I've been asked to update you all on the availability of the Struthi's.
Right now there are 8 "BLUE" Struths with yellow base for $95.00 each (includes shipping). After these 8 are sold, the price will increase, because resin is going to skyrocket in the upcoming months. Go here for contact and info: http://www.tylisaari.com/prehistoricscenes/kits/addons/struth.html


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

So.
Is the new pricing now in effect?
And what is the new price?


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Very nice action pose and well painted. Does the Struthiomius base fit into the layout of original Prehistoric Scenes bases, and if so, where?


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Right on the end of the armored dinosaur base









And to see how it looks actually butted up against it.

http://www.tylisaari.com/prehistoricscenes/kits/addons/struth/struthoob07.JPG

As you can see, the detail matches up exactly between the 2 bases.
Matt did a wonderful job on it.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Yep, the dried up cracks in the earth even match up! Thanks for the photo Trevor.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

TAY666 said:


> So.
> Is the new pricing now in effect?
> And what is the new price?


I suggest contacting Matt at [email protected] for that inquiry and for availablility.


----------

